

A History of College Grade Inflation - tilt
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/07/14/the-history-of-college-grade-inflation/

======
nhebb
Walter Russel Mead of The American Interest offers a nice summary:

 _"43 percent of all grades given in American colleges are A's. Social science
grades are higher than grades in science and math. Humanities grades are
higher still. Grades in private colleges are higher than grades at public
universities. Northern schools give A's more freely than southern ones, and
prestigious colleges have flabbier standards than their less fashionable
rivals."_

